# Semi starter motor????



## jvdva (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi I’m new here and I’m looking to convert a 91 ninja 250. As I’ve been researching I’ve bin kind of lost with what motor to use. The etek motor seams really popular but hard to find. The mars seam bulky and expensive the perm 123 and the agni are almost imposable to find. As I was voicing my frustration with a friend (who happens to be a trucker) he suggested modifying a truck starter. Truck starters are small and make a good amount of horse power for very little voltage. It does seem the major drawback is that they use a lot of amps. Its bin hard to find any good info but this site seems to have a good bit of info. 
http://www.newindo.com/delcoremy/50mt-42mt-DelcoRemy-starters.htm
So what do you think worth it or not??

Thanks for your input.


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I would say definitely not Those are great motors for intermittent use They are not built for continuous use www.cloudelectric.com or www.evparts.com has the motors you were looking for


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

A hydraulic pump motor from a forklift may be a good idea and cheap. Can also be used for regen as most are shunt wound.


----------

